# Bergwerk Gemini mit SPV?!



## steff-g (28. Dezember 2003)

Tag Zusammen!

Ich möchte meinen 2001er Gemini ein neues (SPV-)Fahrwerk spendieren. Einen Swinger 4-way (evtl. mit Feder) und eine Minute 2 waren so meine Gedanken. Hat das jemand schon gemacht???

@Anthony - Hat Bergwerk da irgendwelche Infos?

Na dann Prost!


----------



## gemini-biker (27. Februar 2004)

@steff-g

stehe z.Zt. vor dem gleichen Problem, würde gern an meinem 2001er Gemini ein Fahrwerkstausch vornehmen. Natürlich ist mir da auch gleich die Idee mit den "intelligenten" Federelementen von Manitou gekommen. Wie ich sehe wartest du schon seid zwei Monaten auf eine Antwort zu deinem Beitrag. Schade, das sich Bergwerk nicht einmal darüber geäußert hat. 

Hast du in der Zwischenzeit schon irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit der SPV-Technik an deinem Gemini sammeln können? Für welchen Einsatzzweck stellst du denn dein Bike zusammen. Bei mir ist es eher schwierig einen Einsatzzweck zu definieren. Mal will ich nur eine Runde durch die Wälder und manchmal kann es auch ganz schön ruppig werden. Suche also eher ein Allround-Bergwerk. Meine Konstellation sollte evtl. so aussehen:

Manitou Swinger 3way (Luft)
Manitou Black Platinum oder Fox Float Tallas RL(C) 

wobei die Tallas wo doch eine Spur zu teuer ist. Bei der Gabel sollte es auf jeden Fall eine mit variabler Höhe werden, weil ja das Gemini auf 100mm an der Front ausgelegt ist, aber etwas mehr im ruppigem Gelände nicht schaden könnte.

***********
@all

Würde mich auch sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir eure Erfahreungen in diesem Bereich posten könntet

***********

@Antohny

würde sich die SPV-Technik positv auswirken, oder ist es eher unnütz im Gemini?

Grüßle,

gemini-biker

   __o
   _\ <,
  (_)/(_)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

